# New pony! I want to thank Lorri Wilkinson of



## MiLo Minis (Sep 27, 2009)

for the opportunity to own our new little girl, Wilk. Im Forever Tru. She is a lovely 2 year old bay filly, daughter of Silent Pre-Mo-Nition EDV and Obsession of Brush Creek, granddaughter of Rocket's Will Do and great granddaughter of Dun Haven Grand Performance. She is a sweet and quiet, very pretty mover and we are deeply in love already. She is going to be Mickey's riding horse and I think I will show her in driving. Mickey has changed her name to Hope so I am trying really hard to think of her as Hope now instead of Tru




Thanks to Fran Filipowitz for allowing us to have her shipped to her farm where Tammy Close picked her up and brought her to Ontario for us - thank you both!


----------



## minih (Sep 27, 2009)

Congratulations on your new addition!!!


----------



## Minimor (Sep 27, 2009)

Congratulations, she's lovely!!


----------



## crponies (Sep 27, 2009)

Congratulations on your pretty new girl!


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Sep 27, 2009)

Wishing you both much success and happiness with your new filly. Lori our last name is spelled Filipowicz. Our barn was filled will many nice horses going to Canada. Wayne from Sharrway did a great job bringing them to our place for others to get. I enjoyed my visit with Wayne .


----------



## MiLo Minis (Sep 27, 2009)

Filipowicz Farm said:


> Wishing you both much success and happiness with your new filly. Lori our last name is spelled Filipowicz. Our barn was filled will many nice horses going to Canada. Wayne from Sharrway did a great job bringing them to our place for others to get. I enjoyed my visit with Wayne .


I know it is Fran - just can never remember which version it is when I need to



Sorry!


----------



## SHANA (Sep 27, 2009)

Very nice. I use to own a Wilkinson pony. Her name was Wilk. Black Passion, she was a daughter of Raven Of Bird Haven. She was a gorgeous black modern shetland mare, looked like a small arabian at times. I sold her though.


----------



## twister (Sep 27, 2009)

Congratulations Lori, she is beautiful





Yvonne


----------



## dreaminmini (Sep 29, 2009)

Congratulations Lori!!! Can't wait to see her this weekend. I have a feeling I'll be hearing " I want one of those too mommy" specially when he knows Mickey will be riding her. Oh man!!! Noooo LOL


----------



## hairicane (Oct 7, 2009)

Congrats!!


----------

